# Is this Illegal? Employment law and exploitation.



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Just want to say from the off, I don't make threads very often, and if I've put this in the wrong place then I'm sorry.

OK so I applied for a job at a Chippy in the centre of Huddersfield t'other day. I was told by the boss that they'd had problems with staff stealing from the till, so everyone who wants to work there has to pay £200 up front as a deposit. If the till is a penny down after your shift, you lose your deposit. Anyone who can't pay the fee isn't considered, and as anyone who's worked in a chippy and on tills knows, it's pretty much impossible to _never_ be a penny down.

It's also a merry-go-round type job, the boss said it was a 4-week trial period, but judging by how often it seems to crop up at the job centre it doesn't look to me like many people survive the Trial period.

What i want to know is, is this illegal? And if it is, is it worth me rounding up a posse of trots and leftists to do something about it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know about the legal issues, although it's clearly shit and sounds like some sort of con, but you might get a better response in the employment forum - I can move it if you like, or leave it here for a broader political perspective or something.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 23, 2012)

I doubt its legal but even if it were i wouldnt touch that job with a bargepole mate


----------



## pogofish (Aug 23, 2012)

I would have thought the Education and *Employment* Forum would have been more suitable.

But otherwise, fuck that cunt - Any employer pulling a stunt like that is up to rip you off. After all, what happens when he has claimed your "deposit" the first time the till is slightly short (and having worked a till, that can happen even when all is 100%) - Will he ask you to pay another two hundred quid?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

you should have put the thread in education and employment (for future reference) and it sounds very fucking dodgy. easy enough to make a till a pound or two down just by taking a pound or two out: and if you're not doing the cashing up you can't prove them wrong, and yer man's got another £200. he must be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

pogofish said:


> I would have thought the Education and *Employent* Forum would have been more suitable.
> 
> Bit otherwise, fuck cunt - Any employer pulling that stunt is up to rip you off. After all, what happens when he has claimed your "deposit" - Will he ask you to pay another two hundred quid?


employent? this isn't the fucking lord of the rings you know.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't know about the legal issues, although it's clearly shit and sounds like some sort of con, but you might get a better response in the employment forum - I can move it if you like, or leave it here for a broader political perspective or something.


 
Thanks, can you leave it up here for the time being, just coz I wouldn't mind a political perspective, but yeah if it's getting in the way or owt just put in the employment forum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Thanks, can you leave it up here for the time being, just coz I wouldn't mind a political perspective, but yeah if it's getting in the way or owt just put in the employment forum.


or we could put it in books if you want to play up the employent angle.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Thanks, can you leave it up here for the time being, just coz I wouldn't mind a political perspective, but yeah if it's getting in the way or owt just put in the employment forum.


Sure, I'm not fussed, drop us a PM if you want it moved at some point.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> employent? this isn't the fucking lord of the rings you know.


 
Duly corrected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Duly corrected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

an ent seeking employment recently


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it a Nigerian chippy ?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know if people think I should try and shop them to the appropriate authorities, or should I try and get in touch with my political buddies and do something direct actiony about it? I'll try and get the local press to take an interest if possible.

Also, should I avoid naming and shaming the actual chippy on this thread and elsewhere?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know if people think I should try and shop them to the appropriate authorities, or should I try and get in touch with my political buddies and do something direct actiony about it? I'll try and get the local press to take an interest if possible.
> 
> Also, should I avoid naming and shaming the actual chippy on this thread and elsewhere?


do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the law


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Also, should I avoid naming and shaming the actual chippy on this thread and elsewhere?


 
Why would you do that? They're blatantly thieving cunts.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2012)

If they're that bothered about theft from the till, or the safety of their staff, they'd install cctv in the shop.

A £200 deposit? Tell 'em to shove the job up their arse.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> and as anyone who's worked in a chippy and on tills knows, it's pretty much impossible to _never_ be a penny down.


 
Surely all the other chippies just take that penny out of people's wages, rather than stealing £200 from their employees.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 23, 2012)

if the till is up do you get to keep the surplus?

if so I can see a nice little earner in the offing for you

[srs]

*Special Rules For Retail Workers
*There are special rules relating to cash shortages or stock deficiencies for people working in retail employment (shop workers, bar staff etc.). If you are involved in selling or supplying goods to the public or fellow workers, or receiving money in this capacity, these rules apply to you. They apply even if you only do so on odd occasions, or are not directly involved in the sale or supply of goods, but handle money. For example, a cashier working in a staff canteen could be covered by these rules.
*Maximum deductions for retail workers*If your employer has reached agreement with you, either in writing or in your contract, that a deduction can be made for shortages, then s/he must: -

notify you in writing of the total amount owed before taking any money.
make a demand in writing for payment on a pay day.
any demand must not exceed 10% of the gross amount of that pay packet because of shortages, although similar deductions can be made from future pay packets. (Note: the 10% restriction does not apply to deductions from a final pay packet).
make any such deductions within twelve months of discovering the shortages.
*What does this mean in practice?*If you are a shop worker selling goods, and your contract of employment allows your employer to recover till cash shortfalls, then your employer must first let you know of the shortfall and the full amount owing. The maximum your employer can take from one pay packet is 10% of your gross pay (i.e before Income Tax and National Insurance). For example, if there is a shortfall of £50, and your employer pays you £100 per week, the maximum s/he can take from your weekly salary is £10, until the shortfall is repaid (ie. in this example it would take five weeks for you to repay the shortfall to your employer). 
*NB: *If you leave your job, and a shortfall is owed the 10% rule does NOT apply.
[/srs]


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Why would you do that? They're blatantly thieving cunts.


 
Just because it might damage any potential legal action if I start running my mouth off, which I have a habit of doing, so I'm trying to be a bit more cautious than usual.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know if people think I should try and shop them to the appropriate authorities, or should I try and get in touch with my political buddies and do something direct actiony about it? I'll try and get the local press to take an interest if possible.
> 
> Also, should I avoid naming and shaming the actual chippy on this thread and elsewhere?


 
I'd certainly like to see this guy brought to rights in some way but IME reporting them often just leads to an informal warning and nothing really gets done.  Something political and coverage in the local press would seem a more fitting option.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Surely all the other chippies just take that penny out of people's wages, rather than stealing £200 from their employees.


 
This is what they do everywhere else. At McDonalds, you have to pay for every penny in the till that's missing over a 7% threshold (funnily they don't pay you extra if you've recieved more money than you should've, but meh) but this deposit business is no good at all.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2012)

I smell a picket!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> This is what they do everywhere else. At McDonalds, you have to pay for every penny in the till that's missing over a 7% threshold (funnily they don't pay you extra if you've recieved more money than you should've, but meh) but this deposit business is no good at all.


that's fucking shit


----------



## Pingu (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> This is what they do everywhere else. At McDonalds, you have to pay for every penny in the till that's missing over a 7% threshold (funnily they don't pay you extra if you've recieved more money than you should've, but meh) but this deposit business is no good at all.


 
they do?

cant say i ever experienced that when i worked there.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I smell a picket!


 
Oooh a picket outside a Chippy too, I'm gonna be so hungry after that.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Pingu said:


> they do?
> 
> cant say i ever experienced that when i worked there.


 
According to my mate who's working at Ronnies in Leyton that's what they do.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> This is what they do everywhere else. At McDonalds, you have to pay for every penny in the till that's missing over a 7% threshold (funnily they don't pay you extra if you've recieved more money than you should've, but meh) but this deposit business is no good at all.


 
So they let you nick 7% of takings? That's pretty fucking generous.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm struggling to think of how it might be lawful, but on the other hand, if it was something that you 'agreed to' in a contract of employment, I'm not quite sure it would be illegal.  (unless it was considered so bloody ludicrous it was an 'unfair contract term')

It's still bollocks - especially if there's more than one person (including the manager) going anywhere near the till.

It's by no means unknown in some cash handling jobs for it to be a requirement to make up any shortfall in cash paid in, it' s standard for bus conductors / drivers who handle cash but here, the driver is in sole charge of his cash box and has a unique logon / module for the ticket machine.

but expecting people (especially if they are on the dole) £ 200 up front like this strikes me as complete bollocks.

Possibly worth playing it straight for now and seeking advice from ACAS - they have an advice line that any employee (and I guess, potential employee) can ring - and at the 'initial chat' stage it's anonymous.

Did you find out about the job via job centre?  Might be worth asking them, and asking where you're supposed to get the 200 quid from.  It would be even more shitty if the bastards at the job centre start sanctioning people for not applying to work for this shyster.

Depending on what ACAS say, then yes, might be worth trying to organise something - I know solfed* have picketed some shit employers / letting agents and the like, but their website suggests they don't organise locally to you. 

* - from having seen threads on here about them.  I'm not involved and not giving a personal recommendation.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy, it's not 'The Elite', by the Railway Station is it ... say it ain't so


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> So they let you nick 7% of takings? That's pretty fucking generous.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Delroy, it's not 'The Elite', by the Railway Station is it ... say it ain't so


 
No, that's a good one that. This is the one.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 23, 2012)

especially in a busy store. that could become several hundred quid a day.

take the job.. say you forgot the £200 on first day and then shit in the fryer and wlk out when the shop is busy


or phone environmental health and say you found a tampon in the spring rolls or something


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> that's fucking shit


 
7% out is quite a leeway for error though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> No, that's a good one that. This is the one.


*Address:*

 23  Town Centre
Westgate Huddersfield West Yorkshire HD1 1NP

Telephone:  01484 513 335


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 23, 2012)

Ali & Sons Ltd running a chippy? Does the Huddersfield Examiner know about this?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm struggling to think of how it might be lawful, but on the other hand, if it was something that you 'agreed to' in a contract of employment, I'm not quite sure it would be illegal. (unless it was considered so bloody ludicrous it was an 'unfair contract term')
> 
> It's still bollocks - especially if there's more than one person (including the manager) going anywhere near the till.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the thoughtful reply, I will give ACAS a ring tomorrow.

There's no SolFed in Huddersfield, thank fuck, but there's a local anarchist league who are really good and I think they'd be up for helping out, besides them there's a pretty big Socialist Party branch who've done similar stuff before, so I'll let them both know the score and see what they say.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Ali & Sons Ltd running a chippy? Does the Huddersfield Examiner know about this?


 
They own shitloads of stuff, I was mates with a distant relative of Ali the elder at school, fucking loaded mate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

*Director Summary*

Mohammed Arif has 3 company director or secretary appointments.
Short name - Mohammed Arif 
Director ID : 909140281
Year of Birth: 1972

*Address*

73 Woodside Road
Huddersfield
England
HD4 5JG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Company Summary*

*Company Name* *Company Status* 
TRINITEEZ ALI AND SONS LIMITED Active  
TRINITY FISHERIES (ALI & SONS) LTD Active  
GILPO LIMITED


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2012)

Pingu's given you a section from the relevant legislation, it's the Employment Rights Act 1996  and the rules regarding cash shortages and stock deficiencies in retail employment are set out at sections 17 to 22.

Don't consent in writing to making a payment to this employer - in this case a float. Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm trying to think up suitable fishy puns to use on the protest placards and failing dismally.

I must be losing my touch...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2012)

company secretary...
*Director Summary*

Tasleem Arif has 2 company director or secretary appointments.
Short name - Tasleem Arif 
Director ID : 909140292
Year of Birth: 1973

*Address*

73 Woodside Road
Beaumont Park
Huddersfield
West Yorkshire
HD4 5JG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Company Summary*

*Company Name* *Company Status* 
TRINITY FISHERIES (ALI & SONS) LTD Active  
GILPO LIMITED Dissolved


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you get a £200 bonus every time the till is up?


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2012)

Fuck's Hake


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

toggle said:


> 7% out is quite a leeway for error though.


 
The weird thing is, having worked in a lot of catering and bar jobs over the years, it's generally the big franchises like Maccy D's and chain pubs that have the best standards. For all the fetishisation that small businesses get, it's them who are generally the worst for this kind of stuff.

Another job I had last year, the guy paid me £4 an hour and said "It's ok though, coz there's no paperwork, so you can sign on to bring it up to minimum wage" jesus christ I had to leave there, it was like working for Alan Partridge.

There was an old dear called Rose, a recent widow, who was a regular at the place for 40 years, used to go with her husband who'd just died. They were friendly with the landlord of the pub. Anyway, the kitchen manager, who's technically a seperate company who'd had the kitchen outsourced to them, was giving it like "Oh of course the key to running a successful pub business in a small village like this is to look after your regulars. Rose has asked me to take her to her husbands grave tomorrow, and of course I said I'd do it" Before saying in the next breath "Of course I'll be charging her petrol money, people just take liberties otherwise, she'll have us picking up her shopping and allsorts" Which I swear to god was a line I heard Alan Partridge say once.

Same guy used to keep all the perishable fresh food, potatoes for the chips etc, in a grotty rat-infested toolshed in the pub garden. I used to have wait 'til after closing time to be able to finish cleaning down, coz "Whatever you do, do not let the customers see you putting anythign in the shed, we'll have health and safety all over us"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> The weird thing is, having worked in a lot of catering and bar jobs over the years, it's generally the big franchises like Maccy D's and chain pubs that have the best standards. For all the fetishisation that small businesses get, it's them who are generally the worst for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Another job I had last year, the guy paid me £4 an hour and said "It's ok though, coz there's no paperwork, so you can sign on to bring it up to minimum wage" jesus christ I had to leave there, it was like working for Alan Partridge.
> 
> ...


 
would you like phone numbers for -

HMRC (tax avoidance / minimum wage enforcement)
DWP (aiding and abetting benefits fraud, and quite possibly avoiding NI)
Local council's environmental health department (they would be responsible for food safety stuff)

?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2012)

Down with this sort of ling.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 23, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> would you like phone numbers for -
> 
> HMRC (tax avoidance / minimum wage enforcement)
> DWP (aiding and abetting benefits fraud, and quite possibly avoiding NI)
> ...


 
Haha Its ok that guy left, he was a raging pisshead, he didn't turn up to work one day when they'd booked 20 people in for a meal, leaving just me to try and do it all by myself. They got rid of him forthwith, and I moved on to exciting new opportunities working a pie factory.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 23, 2012)

scampi merchants


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

putting the scam into scampi


----------



## harpo (Aug 23, 2012)

For cod sake has the man no sole?


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2012)

They will steal your wages
When you've worked for ages
They will steal your wages
When the float comes in


----------



## shagnasty (Aug 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> No, that's a good one that. This is the one.


open 24-7, shit delroy what sort of hours were you expected to work


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing plaice
And peas, and chips
We work so hard you sea.....
But the bosses took our cash
To add to their own stash
And we claim at the ET


----------



## RedNaylor (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the Huss is, really.


 
Edit for you.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit.


 
lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


Have you read the thread? What they're asking is downright dodgy at best and most likely illegal.


I suppose you think it's ok that a small business breaks the law and rips off people who can't afford it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 23, 2012)

Thing that strikes me about this --- is even if you are perfectly honest, and all your transactions are always correct, what is going to stop *someone else* (ie the boss or his henchmen) nicking a few pence (a few of those fiddly 5ps spring to mind) or one dropping down the back of the till drawer (or on the floor) You then lose your deposit....

avoid like the plague.....and complain to hmrc, jcp, environmental health and local press (also the trade press - there are a couple of titles for chippies!) as well as anyone else (blockade / picket by *students*?)


----------



## josef1878 (Aug 23, 2012)

If it keeps appearing in the Jobcentre then have a word with them. Employers like this can be stopped from advertising easily. It happens a lot these days.


----------



## Spark (Aug 23, 2012)

It looks like a (pretty clumsy) way of trying to get round the actual legal framework for making deductions from wages for cash shortages, that's already been set out. 

 The other thing that springs to mind is whether it would also mean that practically you were paid less than the national minimum wage, so also illegal. Ie. Your paid more than nmw but because you pay them money too overall you get less.

Definitely dodgy anyway.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really.


quite right, people are too used to being mollyCODdled by employment law


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 23, 2012)

Look, stop trying to pull the fish pun wheeze. I thought we had managed to supress it when For Fuck's Hake and Scam-pi Merchants were ignored. Just give it a rest, will you?

This could be another indepth scoop for:

http://www.examiner.co.uk/

Not the fish pun row, obviously.

Better still:
http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/send-us-your-story/


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


 
assuming you're not being a twat, i'd say 'you've never worked retail, have ya'. it is nigh on impossible to keep a till accurate to the penny over a busy evening. only way to have any idea it will be accurate would be to throw a few quid in yourself. that's a few quid out of your minimum wage, to subsidise the owner. so they don't have 200 quid off you. and tills in most catering places are used by more than one person. so who pays, or do all the employess pay every time the till is out a few pence.

and that's assuming they are legit enough to cash up acurately and don't see this as a quick way of making a bit of cash out of some desperate for work punters.



i'd be tempted to go to the local papers, talk about how hard it is to find work and how you have been looking about for anyhting you can do, and then there are people like this who make it impossible to do the job they are offering. how disapointing it was not to be able to take a job, cause the boss was a crook


----------



## shagnasty (Aug 23, 2012)

When i worked as a butcher between 67 to 72 jobs were plentiful so they were glad of anyone who knew his job .very few days was the till balanced it was either short or over.The tills at asda can't be opened until there is a cash sale ,they don't have a no sale button


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 23, 2012)

That feral Job Centre sort. Probably from estates.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds dodgy as fuck that chippy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Look, stop trying to pull the fish pun wheeze. I thought we had managed to supress it when For Fuck's Hake and Scam-pi Merchants were ignored. Just give it a rest, will you?


 
Sounds like someone's got a chip on their shoulder...


----------



## Libertad (Aug 23, 2012)

Dodgy plaice.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 23, 2012)

The owner needs battering.  Cheeky git.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Just make sure you nick more than 200 quid from the till and you're still ahead.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 23, 2012)

For ages I was wondering why a carpenters had a shop.  I get it now.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 24, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> OK so I applied for a job at a Chippy in the centre of Huddersfield t'other day. I was told by the boss that they'd had problems with staff stealing from the till, so everyone who wants to work there has to pay £200 up front as a deposit. If the till is a penny down after your shift, you lose your deposit. Anyone who can't pay the fee isn't considered, and as anyone who's worked in a chippy and on tills knows, it's pretty much impossible to _never_ be a penny down.
> 
> 
> What i want to know is, is this illegal? And if it is, is it worth me rounding up a posse of trots and leftists to do something about it?


He's hake-ing the piss. Don't rise to his bait.


----------



## lighterthief (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup, definitely skating on thin ice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2012)

depends if you want to rock the boat...


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 24, 2012)

This is your final warning.


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 25, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That feral Job Centre sort. Probably from estates.


Usually from a Council house, yes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Just because it might damage any potential legal action if I start running my mouth off, which I have a habit of doing, so I'm trying to be a bit more cautious than usual.


 
Key his car.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm trying to think up suitable fishy puns to use on the protest placards and failing dismally.
> 
> I must be losing my touch...


 
You're floundering.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


 
Halfwit.
If you've ever worked retail, you'd know that you can be as honest as the day is long and the till can still come up short or long at the end of a shift. This "small, family run business" is proposing ripping people off for £200 if the till is even a penny short, no ifs or buts, you dupe.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Have you read the thread? What they're asking is downright dodgy at best and most likely illegal.
> 
> 
> I suppose you think it's ok that a small business breaks the law and rips off people who can't afford it.


 
Probably some sort of small businessman themselves, self-justifying their own exploitative behaviour.

That or they're just plain stupid.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> If it keeps appearing in the Jobcentre then have a word with them. Employers like this can be stopped from advertising easily. It happens a lot these days.


 
Good point. It does sound a bit hoki.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The owner needs battering. Cheeky git.


 
Delroy should ha-wrasse the fucker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> This is your final warning.


 
Stop being such an ar-sole.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 25, 2012)

Work there, and before long you'll be done up like a kipper.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2012)

Get your advice on the net, not from in it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're floundering.


 
oh, stop carping


----------



## colacubes (Aug 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Key his carp.


 
Corrected for you.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 25, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> The weird thing is, having worked in a lot of catering and bar jobs over the years, it's generally the big franchises like Maccy D's and chain pubs that have the best standards. For all the fetishisation that small businesses get, it's them who are generally the worst for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Another job I had last year, the guy paid me £4 an hour and said "It's ok though, coz there's no paperwork, so you can sign on to bring it up to minimum wage" jesus christ I had to leave there, it was like working for Alan Partridge.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like a nightmare..


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 5, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Just want to say from the off, I don't make threads very often, and if I've put this in the wrong place then I'm sorry.
> 
> OK so I applied for a job at a Chippy in the centre of Huddersfield t'other day. I was told by the boss that they'd had problems with staff stealing from the till, so everyone who wants to work there has to pay £200 up front as a deposit. If the till is a penny down after your shift, you lose your deposit. Anyone who can't pay the fee isn't considered, and as anyone who's worked in a chippy and on tills knows, it's pretty much impossible to _never_ be a penny down.
> 
> ...


 
What happened?


----------



## RedNaylor (May 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Have you read the thread? What they're asking is downright dodgy at best and most likely illegal.


 
Yes, I have read the thread.


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2013)

RedNaylor said:


> Yes, I have read the thread.


 
Must have taken you 9 months then, seeing as I wrote that in August last year...


----------



## RedNaylor (May 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Must have taken you 9 months then, seeing as I wrote that in August last year...


 

I'm sorry, I could only get around to replying now. I'm a busy person and don't have the time to spend all day on message boards.


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2013)

RedNaylor said:


> I'm sorry, I could only get around to replying now. I'm a busy person and don't have the time to spend all day on message boards.


 
Neither do I. Want to make some more assumptions?


----------



## RedNaylor (May 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Neither do I. Want to make some more assumptions?


 
Could you please point to where in my post I stated that _you_ spend all day on message boards? Want to talk some more about making assumptions?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2013)

That's quite enough of that I think.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 30, 2013)

Post anti-semitic Icke shit for 10 years = cool
mild trolling = instaban


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 30, 2013)

What was he banned for?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 30, 2013)

I posted this http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-and-exploitation.298206/reply?quote=11461689 < he replied with this:



RedNaylor said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is, really. It might seem a lot to ask for, but if you don't steal from the till then you won't lose your deposit. Simple. Honestly this just seems like a decent way for a small, family run business (our only barricade against the giant multinational corporations I might add) to protect themselves from the more feral sort they get in from the Job Centre.


 
Coz he's my mate from Huddersfield taking the piss. That's all. Sadly my friend is trolling at a level of such subtley it eludes even Urban's finest... But still, bit draconianm, considering what some people *ahem* get away with for decades?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 30, 2013)

Oh.  I thought the comment about a "feral type"  made it quite clear.


----------



## teqniq (May 30, 2013)

In which case I am surprised at the ban.


----------

